# Burton Cartel/Gen X vs Rome Katanas



## Chavlet (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi

I currently ride a Capita Mercury 161 with Union Atlas bindings (2017) and Salomon Malamutes.

I just bought a GNU Mullair 161W and am looking to pair it up with a set of bindings. Currently the Atlas bindings I have seem to push the Malamute boot to the side of the binding which seems a little strange and makes me think the boot doesn't fit well with the binding.

I'm looking at getting a pair of Burton Cartels as I can get them for cheap. How stiff are they compared to the Atlas - I don't want anything too soft - and what are people's experiences pairing Salomon boots with Burton bindings?

Would the Gen X suit me better? Should I suck it up and pay more for a pair of Salomon bindings (Highlander) so the boots fit properly?

I also get a great deal on Rome so I was thinking a pair of Katanas could be good for me?

I'm an all mountain rider although I won't be taking the GNU into the park much (but I still love popping and spinning off cat tracks, side hits and backcountry drops)

Thanks


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The Mullair rides best with very stiff and responsive bindings. I wouldn't consider any reflex bindings to be a good fit for it, especially when there are much cheaper and better options.

Rome Targas, Union Falcor, Now Drive...those are what you want to be looking at. You need something with a stiff baseplate to drive that board as it's fairly stiff torsionally too. I ride my Mullair with Targas.


----------



## Chavlet (Apr 7, 2016)

Would the Gen X not be stiff enough? I get a really good deal on Burton bindings (and Rome, Flux, Fix, Rossignol).

I'm worried about the Targas being heavy, I do want my set up to be as light as possible and anyway the Targas are out of stock on the Rome site - how about Katanas?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I rode Katanas with my Tom Sims and Addidas Aceras the other day, I don’t know how stiff the Mullair is but the Sims is no noodle. Seemed like a good pairing. I’ll have more of an opinion on the Katanas in 2 days.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve got like 6 days this season in my Katanas 2019 L/XL , ridden them with my Mercury 157 2020, Kazu 157 2019 and Endeavor Archetype 160W 2020. The Archetype is very wide, I’d say 5 mm too wide to be perfect for my 9,5 and 10 US Tacticals but I have no issue with driving the Arche with the Katanas. They have a really nice response edge to edge and kind of a surfy feel tip to tail due to this asym chassis. So far I like them more than my 2019 Falcors (but I’ve spent only 2 days on the Falcors so far).
One thing to take into consideration - the footbed length on the L/XL Katanas is similar to the one on M Falcors.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Chavlet said:


> Would the Gen X not be stiff enough? I get a really good deal on Burton bindings (and Rome, Flux, Fix, Rossignol).
> 
> I'm worried about the Targas being heavy, I do want my set up to be as light as possible and anyway the Targas are out of stock on the Rome site - how about Katanas?


Katanas would definitely handle it, I'd choose Targas over Katanas for that board but if you can get a deal on them they're a fantastic binding. First snowboarding item I've paid full retail for in years and I'd do it again. They're definitely noticeably lighter than the Targas, I was surprised.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> The Mullair rides best with very stiff and responsive bindings. I wouldn't consider any reflex bindings to be a good fit for it, especially when there are much cheaper and better options.
> 
> Rome Targas, Union Falcor, Now Drive...those are what you want to be looking at. You need something with a stiff baseplate to drive that board as it's fairly stiff torsionally too. I ride my Mullair with Targas.


I think both Cartel and GenX are plenty responsive for that board. And Cartel are super cheap. Together with Stratas they are the best value for performance out there.

Targas do have a much stiffer/powerful baseplate but it turns it into a bulky binding which I don't really like. Katanas or Union are a lot less bulky, but Falcors can be a bit too much. Sort of like Diodes, lots of response but they have to be on the proper board or they are just too much.

Genesis X, Stratas or Katanas would be great on the Mullair. Assuming there's gonna be some powder involved with it......


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Katanas would definitely handle it, I'd choose Targas over Katanas for that board but if you can get a deal on them they're a fantastic binding. First snowboarding item I've paid full retail for in years and I'd do it again. They're definitely noticeably lighter than the Targas, I was surprised.


I have never gotten Katanas because they're usually sold out of L, unless i go full price but I have a law of NEVER paying full price.

And yeah the base footprint is smaller than Union and still fits bigger boots. Union has the strangest baseplate in the market...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get the Katanas.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had good experiences with Gen X EST but reflex has been meh.

Katanas are awesome. Targas are awesome but if you're really concerned about weight then katanas are the way to go.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I demoed a Mullair a few weeks ago with my Katanas on it. It felt like a good combination. Its a quite narrow board so it doesn't take much to engage a turn. Katanas are a good bit stiffer in the baseplate than Cartels.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I have never gotten Katanas because they're usually sold out of L, unless i go full price but I have a law of NEVER paying full price.
> 
> And yeah the base footprint is smaller than Union and still fits bigger boots. Union has the strangest baseplate in the market...


Well I did get a 10% locals discount but it was still over $400cad for a binding  M/L sizing is good too, my Targas are L/XL so I have the heelcup pushed all the way forward which likes to slowly come loose over time, so far Katanas have stayed nice and tight. Probably down to old and worn hardware more than anything though.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know anything about the Mullair, let alone ridden one. But I've used both Cartels and Katanas this season just passed. I wished I'd swapped to the Katanas sooner! And after reading the comments above, I know which bindings I'm taking to Japan now with the Archetype.


----------

